#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-28
<Error404NotFound> I am getting http://pastebin.com/hC1tzxBP on every boot, what is this?
 * flaccid goes to look
<flaccid> well thats cloud-init
<flaccid> mountall: Event failed is a bit of a concern
<flaccid> the cloud-init fail could be a bug in cloud-init
<flaccid> smoser or erichammond are the people to see about cloud-init. is this the latest official maverick AMI?
<flaccid> also, are you putting any user data in the launch?
<Error404NotFound> nope, its the official cannocial one.
<flaccid> what does that mean?
<flaccid> flaccid: smoser or erichammond are the people to see about cloud-init. is this the latest official maverick AMI?
<flaccid> [2:45pm] flaccid: also, are you putting any user data in the launch?
<Error404NotFound> Its the latest official and i am not putting any user data.
<flaccid> looks like 2 bugs
<Error404NotFound> hmm
<Error404NotFound> checked with 32bit AMI as well, exact same error.
<flaccid> if its the latest AMIs and you have not done anything additional, then submit bugs to ubuntu
<flaccid> let me launch one and so i can confirm it
<flaccid> Error404NotFound: i can confirm it. the messages we are seeing may be intentional, but i don't think that cloud-init-local should return non-zero if no user data is found
<Error404NotFound> btw, with t1.micro instance there is not swap or /mnt ?
<Error404NotFound> flaccid: great
<flaccid> i'm not familiar with mountall, but i've seen it stay resident and leak
<flaccid> and i don't see a need for it
<flaccid> Error404NotFound: correct - you may want to read the instance types page on the aws site
<flaccid> i also noticed these:
<flaccid> * Starting AppArmor profiles       [80G 2011-03-28 04:00:52,257 - DataSourceEc2.py[WARNING]: unable to convert swap to a device
<flaccid> 2011-03-28 04:00:52,268 - cc_mounts.py[WARNING]: 'mount -a' failed
<Error404NotFound> yup
<Error404NotFound> that as well
<flaccid> not a very clean boot i must say
<flaccid> there is [    0.210128] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0) but i know this bug and will be submitting a but on it soon so we can fix it in debian and ubuntu. archlinux fixed it ages ago.
<Error404NotFound> it also adds /dev/sdb as /mnt in fstab even though t1.micro doesn't have it.
<flaccid> so please submit bugs for all of the above
<flaccid> heh, yeah that is a logical bug
<flaccid> in my debian images i use hd00 and a swap partition so none of this stuff occurs
<DroBuddy> Hello room
<DroBuddy> I'm in the process of setting up UEC on a HP Pavillion p6774y with a Realtek 8101E/8102E ethernet card and a RaLink Wireless N card, but have been unable to get an Internet connection to even run sudo update; sudo upgrade. The wireless abg works under Win7 but I've been unable to get it to work on CentOS 5.5, UEC latest and desktop Linux Mint (x64 for all installs). I would greatly
<DroBuddy> appreciate any help and/or insight the community may have to offer
<flaccid> DroBuddy: you might want to go to #ubuntu . sudo update and sudo upgrade are not valid commands
<koolhead11> DroBuddy, lspci
<DroBuddy> Hrm, I may be mistaken on those commands as I have not had a chance to connect to the internet... So, I was simply trying to recall from the top of my head. But, nonetheless, thank you very much. I'll go give it a shot..
<DroBuddy> the lspci is...
<flaccid> rtfm
<DroBuddy> Ah, sorry, I'm in the process of reinstalling.. Ner.. It's been a long day of messing with this.
<DroBuddy> I'm almost to the poing where I'm going to run ethernet down to my basement...
<DroBuddy> point*
<koolhead11> DroBuddy, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336%C2%A0
<DroBuddy> In the tutorials for setting up a cloud they should include like 7x12 backs of beer, at a minimum... But, I digress.
<DroBuddy> I'll check it out.
<flaccid> UEC is kind of not of any relevance until you have your network card working..
<DroBuddy> Exactly :)
<flaccid> well eucalyptus is very buggy
<flaccid> whereis cloudstack is not.
<koolhead11> flaccid, +1
<DroBuddy> Can I have the cloud controller and a node installed on the same machine for testing purposes? I know CentOS install didnt complain, but logistically speaking...
<flaccid> DroBuddy: no.
<DroBuddy> The game plan is to have a server OS to host the VMs, as well as, my LAMPP stack. The VMs will only be used for mundane tasks like Modding, etc.
<DroBuddy> Hrm, damn.
<DroBuddy> I better start throwing some stuff together...
<flaccid> kind of defeats the purpose of a cloud if you aint going to put your lamp in there etc.
<DroBuddy> Well, the idea was to have LAMPP universally available when I load a VM for web dev, or asterisk, OpenCRM, etc.
<DroBuddy> The host would also be running openQRM, as well. That's what I plan on using to remotely initiate VMs
<DroBuddy> But, this is simply for testing more than anything
<flaccid> not sure what that means, but each instance can do whatever you want it to do
<DroBuddy> I'd like to see it work before I scale it.
<flaccid> ec2 works much better or if you want private cloud, cloudstack. but i wish you the best of luck with eucalyptus.
<DroBuddy> Basically, the server would always be on but the VMs would not necesarily always be running. As such, I want LAMPP running 24/7, irregardless of whether or not a VM instance is running
<flaccid> instances can run 24x7.
<flaccid> if the host OS crashes, so do instances.
<DroBuddy> Yeah, really, I'm trying to centralize my web development files, and have a few VMs for specialized tasks... But, I just started dabbling with this the other day
<flaccid> np
<DroBuddy> flaccid: Well, I understand that and I do not currently have any plans for redundancy, but this is just a test to see of it is the most efficent and economical way forward.
<DroBuddy> Sorry, I have a very slow Internet connection... Which also defeats the purpose of a cloud.. Other than private use.
<flaccid> the problem with eucalyptus is getting to work first and then having it be of some reliance.
<soren> Depends on how you look at it. In many cases, having only limited bandwidth is a reason *for* doing cloud.
<DroBuddy> soren: Exactly why I'm trying to centralize things on my side, really...
<flaccid> yeah its not like a cloud needs to be on the net if its for doing local tasks
<DroBuddy> That includes my PS3/Xbox360 Media server... lol;
<DroBuddy> God bless FOSS :)
<DroBuddy> Well, back to it. I'll be back when I get things set up which will hopefully be sooner than later
<flaccid> there is no god, certainly not one that blesses FOSS.
<kim0> Morning everyone
<Error404NotFound> erichammond: you would have got yourself a cloud-init bug report :)
<koolhead11> smoser, aroun?
<koolhead11> d
<kim0> koolhead11: just leave him a question in the channel
<kim0> he'll get to it whenever possible .. others might be able to help too
<koolhead11> kim0, i am not sure if am doing some stupid mistake
<kim0> koolhead11: put your question in the channel man :)
<koolhead11> kim0, i think i will do some brain storming b4 putting it.
 * koolhead11 gives another 10 mins
<kim0> yeah sure
<koolhead11> kim0, so i had had not sourced my novarc and thats why i was not able to start image
<kim0> yaay :
<kim0> :)
<smoser> koolhead11, here now
<koolhead11> smoser, i was trying to run instance from the ttylinux and was not able to get the image
<smoser> not able to get ?
<kim0> "start" .. but I think it's started now
<koolhead11> smoser, yes its started now
<smoser> k
<koolhead11> i have to source my novarc file
<ubuntucloud093> hi
<ubuntucloud093> this is neo
<ubuntucloud293> hi
<ubuntucloud093> jdfkasf
<aliguori> kirkland, do you have a pointer to a howto that describes doing an automated ubuntu install in kvm?  preferrably, without requiring a network connection?
<aliguori> if the later possible?
<kirkland> aliguori: i gave this to hallyn last week, actually
<kirkland> aliguori: i can get it to you, but it does require a network connection
<aliguori> kirkland, okay, does it take a command line parameter like ks?  if so, can you point it to local media (cd or floppy)?
<aliguori> or does it always do an http request for the answer file?
<kirkland> aliguori: that network connection, however, could just be the kvm host itself running apache local
<kirkland> aliguori: actually, yes, you could also build a floppy.img with the preseed
<aliguori> okay, excellent :-)
<kirkland> aliguori: here, let me give you this....
<kirkland> aliguori: add these command line parameters: "priority=critical local=EN_US url=http://bit.ly/ubuntu-nqa"
<kirkland> aliguori: to an ubuntu server, alternate, or mini ISO
<aliguori> excellent
<aliguori> kirkland, thanks!
<kirkland> aliguori: note that the url param
<kirkland> aliguori: you can grab the preseed file I've put at that bit.ly link
<kirkland> aliguori: and host it local, on http://10.0.2.2/foo
<kirkland> aliguori: or put that into a floppy.img
<kirkland> aliguori: smoser has experience building a floppy.img
<kirkland> aliguori: with boot stuffs in it
<kirkland> aliguori: one sec
<aliguori> kirkland, i can google my way there, i've got scripts that do the floppy creation for fedora so it should be easy to adapt
<kirkland> aliguori: local= should be "locale="
<aliguori> ah, that makes more sense :-)
<kirkland> aliguori: okay, ...  here you go ...
<kirkland> aliguori: 1) boot server ISO
<kirkland> aliguori: hit ESC, then F6 for more kernel options
<kirkland> aliguori: add to kernel opts: "priority=critical locale=en_US url=http://bit.ly/ubuntu-nqa"
<kirkland> aliguori: install should proceed "nqa"  no-questions-asked
<kirkland> aliguori: as for getting around that first ESC/F6, I *think* you can probably get around that by giving KVM a kernel, initrd, and kernel param options
<kirkland> aliguori: and use a floppy.img for those, plus the preseed file
<kirkland> aliguori: i'm asked the first part of that question a lot, so I'm going to go and make a blog post
<hallyn> so, would the thing to do be to codify the use of that preseed in a autotest/client/tests/kvm/steps/Ubuntu-11.04.steps file?
<kim0> This page has info on booting kvm with direct kernel/initrd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Images/KVMKernelOptions
<kim0> kirkland: ^ if you needed that
<kim0> hmm .. that's probably more for booting uec images that installers
<kim0> than*
<kirkland> aliguori: did you have a chance to play with that at all?
<kirkland> aliguori: does that get you anywhere further along the line?
<aliguori> not yet, but will in a bit
<aliguori> i just wanted to have an automated ubuntu install script for testing purposes
<SpamapS> hallyn-afk: when you get back.. I'm interested in using lxc in a similar manner to schroot. Wondering if you have any experience doing that.
<hallyn-afk> SpamapS: actually i'v enot quite left yet, gotta right about now, but
<hallyn-afk> to use it as schroot, my plan was to use LVM snapshots
<hallyn-afk> SpamapS: so yeah, let's chat when i get back
<SpamapS> hallyn-afk: cool ttyl
<SpamapS> mathiaz: ^5! howdy
<mathiaz> SpamapS: hi!
<mathiaz> SpamapS: I've got a question related to memcache:
<mathiaz> SpamapS: when it comes to clear memcache upon deploy new code what does make more sense: restart memcached or flush memcached?
<SpamapS> mathiaz: flush
<SpamapS> mathiaz: usually.. sometimes restart is better because it will force slab reallocation..
<SpamapS> mathiaz: depends on if you expect the new code to drastically alter the memory access patterns.
<mathiaz> SpamapS: right - It seems that flush wouldn't expire keys set in the last second
<SpamapS> mathiaz: and my info may be outdated.. I seem to recall reading that the slab allocation is more dynamic now.
<SpamapS> mathiaz: in the past to make rolling upgrades less painful I had a 'cache_version' component to all cache keys, and if I wanted to force new caching.. I just bumped that.. so rolling upgrades would gradually populate the new cache
<SpamapS> mathiaz: which was important, because we had jobs that would run for 30-40 hours
<SpamapS> if the serialized data suddenly changed on them.. they'd freak out and have to be restarted
<jeremydei> ubuntu-one svc unavailable? ouch ..
<hallyn> SpamapS: all right, so have you started anything?  Did you have anything in particular in mind?
<hallyn> SpamapS: i think what i'd probably do is ship a new set of lxc templates
<hallyn> put the smarts in there
<SpamapS> hallyn: no I've done nothing but I figured you would have thoughts
<SpamapS> hallyn: my thinking is that the only difference is you need to run 'lxc-start /mounted/whatever/sbin/init' instead of 'chroot /mounted/whatever/bin/bash'
<hallyn> SpamapS: i'm thinking you have a canonical container for each release, i.e. clean-natty, etc,
<hallyn> SpamapS: they sit each on an LVM partition, and you create a working container by doing
<SpamapS> hallyn: schroot does that
<SpamapS> see schroot does *all* of this
<hallyn> lxc-create -n apache-natty -t natty-build -
<hallyn> yes, it does
<hallyn> but it doesn't give you network namespaces
<hallyn> but if you want to use schroot, just use it, don't argue with me :)
<SpamapS> Right but we can build that in can't we? ;)
<hallyn> <blink>
<hallyn> i think kees was looking at that
<SpamapS> I want an slxc basically ;)
<hallyn> pretty much what i was going to do
<hallyn> except based on the lxc code instead of based on schroot code
<SpamapS> ah
<SpamapS> I figured schroot already had most of the machinery necessary
<hallyn> anyway, i think we're best of with you following up on your direction, me on mine, then we conmpare notes
<hallyn> does schroot sitll require aufs?
<hallyn> one of my motivations is to avoid that
<SpamapS> require, no
<hallyn> to modify schroot, the simple part would jsut be replacing the clone with clone(CLONE_NEWNS|CLONE_NEWPID|CLONE_NEWNET|CLONE_NEWUTS)
<SpamapS> aufs is *awesome* tho
<SpamapS> sure its slower..
<SpamapS> and can't do long filenames
<hallyn> the more complicated part would be the setting up of the network
<SpamapS> but not having to rebuild the system to have LVM configured is a nice feature :)
<hallyn> yup, it's sort of why i haven't done this yet :)
<hallyn> now LVM really isn't necessary,
<hallyn> lxc-create right now takes a few seconds
<hallyn> but i'd still like it to be faster :)
<SpamapS> well I'm less concerned about adding any speedto the equation. I just want instant containers so I can test upstart jobs without the b0rked up chroot support
<hallyn> SpamapS: ok, you already have that
<hallyn> just do as in http://s3hh.wordpress.com/2010/06/18/lxc-0-7-0/
<hallyn> using '-t natty' in place of '-t ubuntu'
<SpamapS> hallyn: hawt
<hallyn> SpamapS: all right, actually i think all that I want is a new 'clone' template
<hallyn> SpamapS: (which is just about written now, took all of 5 mins :)
<hallyn> SpamapS: so i can keep a 'nattydevel' container around, and quickly clone a new one-off container from that to build a package or reproduce a bug
<hallyn> gotta run downstairs to the other 'lab', bbl
<SpamapS> hallyn: I'd really like for /home to be mapped in, and /etc/passwd to be copied in
<hallyn> SpamapS: oh, yes, /home will be mapped in, are you sure you want /etc/passwd?
<hallyn> SpamapS: actually so long as your prstine container does that, the cloned one will as well
<SpamapS> hallyn: Yeah I want at least the non-system users duplicated so /home is usable
<hallyn> SpamapS: all right, i'll blog a workflow that i think shoudl work for you
<hallyn> still finishing up the script right now, really should go test vmware instead :)
<SpamapS> hallyn: sweet
<hallyn> curse xfs's slow deletion
<flaccid> xfs rox
<hallyn> flaccid: :)  i'm still using it...
<flaccid> as are many thousands :)
<flaccid> xfs_freeze is something other filesystems don't have
<kim0> actually there was "fs_freeze" .. a generic one .. but it's probably not mature yet
<flaccid> but if the filesystem can't do it, it can't do it i.e. kernel level. that sounds like a userspace hack
<kim0> http://manpages.courier-mta.org/htmlman8/fsfreeze.8.html
<kim0> flaccid: I believe it is kernel level
<flaccid> not really. not for the filesystem itself and its only Linux Ext3/4, ReiserFS, JFS, XFS
<flaccid> ZFS owns all of these with zfs snapshots :)
<kim0> yeah .. unfortunately crappy linux implementations
<kim0> zfs snaps were jaw dropping for me :)
<kim0> too bad they ended up @ Oracle
<kim0> obino: would you be interested in answering questions like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1716308 :)
<flaccid> freebsd runs in the ec2 cloud now thanks to colin@freebsd. working with aws and their ancient xen
<kim0> using zfs on that ?
<flaccid> i think so. can't remember though
<kim0> flaccid: I meant are you doing it
<flaccid> doing what exactly?
<kim0> using zfs on freebsd
<kim0> ENOCONTEXT :D
<flaccid> i would if i had a need
<kim0> not sure why fbsd was brought up though
<flaccid> because that is where you do zfs snapshot goodness
<kim0> or opensolaris :)
<kim0> indiana was it ..
 * kim0 remembers Oracle again .. bleh
<flaccid> opensolaris has muchly deteriorated
<kim0> It's been killed I guess :)
<kim0> Waiting for Solaris11 to come out .. and hopefully get a code drop
<flaccid> doesn't fit the public cloud at all though
<kim0> public cloud builders ?
<flaccid> i don't see a public cloud supporting sparc..
<kim0> solaris on x86 is big too
<kim0> hoping Illumos can bring that more light
<flaccid> days are gone for solaris
<kim0> It's got a pretty decent kernel .. it looks mostly dead now, but will probably live in appliance form for years n years to come
<kim0> zfs, dtrace, crossbow ..etc are all almost non existent (unfortunately) in Linux
<flaccid> this is why freebsd has the potential has its already in the cloud and on x86
<crazed> crossbow <3
<crazed> messing with crossbow tought me a crapton about networking
<crazed> but not how to spell, s/tought/taught/
<kim0> hheee :)
<hallyn> SpamapS: http://s3hh.wordpress.com/2011/03/28/lxc-clone/
<flaccid> whats lxc?
<hallyn> linux containers
<hallyn> like an enhanced chroot.  emulate having a virtual machine without emulating any hardware and no guest os
<flaccid> ah i heard of these but not sure of what use they are
<hallyn> flaccid: that's what i say about computers :)
<hallyn> j/k
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> could you use a lxc as a replacement shell to give users a jail for ssh that is better than the average?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-29
<SpamapS> flaccid: definitely
<flaccid> sweet
<SpamapS> flaccid: but its not really any more secure than chroot in that regard
<SpamapS> flaccid: the biggest thing is you have network isolation so you could, on the host, firewall them
<flaccid> sounds good
<hallyn-afk> you can combine lxc with lsm for better results, but a lot of work needs to be done
<koolhead11> kim0,
<kim0> koolhead11: hey o/
<crazed> welcome to the party
<kim0> welcome .. huh what party ;)
<raphink> hi there
<raphink> aliguori, you have a question about preseeds?
<aliguori> raphink, yeah, in #ubuntu-installer
<raphink> haha
<raphink> kirkland told me you were here
<aliguori> raphink, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586927/
<aliguori> i'm happy to discuss anywhere :-)
<aliguori> i'm trying to automate a guest install, so it's relevant here too :-)
<aliguori> raphink, i'm trying to build a preseed file dynamically using commands, such that i can avoid remastering an iso and avoid needing a specific network configuration
<raphink> hmmm, I'm not that much of a preseed expert ;-)
<raphink> kirkland didn't specify the technicity of the question :-)
<kirkland> raphink: <kirkland> any preseed wizards around?
<kirkland> aliguori: sorry
<raphink> right kirkland, you did say wizard ;-)
<aliguori> heh
<raphink> sorry I couldn't help you aliguori
<aliguori> np
<raphink> it's always worth a try ;-)
<kirkland> aliguori: cjwatson will be able to help;  he's tied up getting beta1 out the door
<aliguori> i tried to look through the source last night to figure it out myself... i quickly stopped that :-)
<aliguori> there's some serious vodoo in that stuff
<hallyn> kim0: zul: all right, whatever else works or doesn't work for me, I want to take kim0's patch to add netbase to the target debootstrap list i the natty lxc template.  I'll be asking to push a lxc package with that plus my other template fixes (bumping up the relase version by 2)
<hallyn> next monday, that is
<hallyn> kim0: do you remember the bug id offhand?
<zul> hallyn: cool
<kim0> hallyn: bug 740167
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 740167 in debootstrap "LXC natty guest failing to configure properly" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740167
<kim0> hallyn: so it wasn't a debootstrap thing ? I was convinced it was :)
<hallyn> kim0: i think it is,
<hallyn> but meanwhile while my containers build fine, i end up having to apt-get install netbase before i can do more packaging inside the container
<hallyn> so let's just work around the silly thing
<hallyn> kim0: can you mark bug 740167 as also affecting lxc?  :-)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 740167 in debootstrap "LXC natty guest failing to configure properly" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740167
<kim0> yeah sure ..  debootstrap
<kim0> I mean, I hope debootstrap guys will still properly fix it later
 * kim0 marks
<kim0> hallyn: done
<hallyn> kim0: awesome, thanks
<kim0> hallyn: btw doing apt-get -f install .. inside the container gets netbase
<kim0> so apt knows it's a needed dep .. no idea why it's not installed first time though
<hallyn> kim0: yeah, actually -f install is what i did i guess
<hallyn> it's weird, no doubt
<obino> kim0: sorry it took me so long to answer the forum post you mentioned
<obino> just got to it
<hallyn> SpamapS: all right i'm now stylin' with lvm-based lxc cloneing
<hallyn> though it actually makes first bringup of the container a bit slower
<hallyn> guess i'll see how i like it
<Mathuin> I am using an official Ubuntu AMI and would like to access the key-value pairs called 'tags' which can be set when requesting an instance.  I don't see anything in cloud-info or anything else that might help.  Suggestions?
<Mathuin> To be clear, I want to access those tags from _within_ the instance.
<semiosis> Mathuin: best way i've found to do that is to create an IAM user with just enough privs to call DescribeInstances, then install the API tools & that IAM user's key onto the instance
<semiosis> Mathuin: if there's a better way i'd sure like to know about it as well
<Mathuin> semiosis: oh man that sounds totally annoying.
<Mathuin> I was thinking there might be a web service call I can make after getting my instance-id from ec2metadata or something.
<semiosis> yeah DescribeInstance is the EC2 API call, but you need an access key/secret key to do that, rather than using your master key I suggest creating a dedicated one with IAM just for that purpose
<semiosis> the EC2 CLI command ec2-describe-instances makes that call, and it will return instance tags as well
<Mathuin> Yeah, I could do that from outside.  Might also be able to use DescribeTags but without a key, and generating them is annoying.
<semiosis> gotta run, good luck with that, i'd be interested to hear what you figure out if you feel like sharing.
<Mathuin> I'll post on the forums and mention it here if I can.
<mathiaz> smoser: kirkland: do you know if update-motd is run on EC2 lucid images?
<kirkland> mathiaz: 99% sure, yes
<mathiaz> smoser: kirkland: when I'm logging into my instance /var/run/motd never exists
<kirkland> mathiaz: is /etc/motd a symlink to /var/run/motd?
<mathiaz> kirkland: yes
<mathiaz> kirkland: and pam_motd seems to be enabled:
<mathiaz> kirkland: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587072/
<kirkland> mathiaz: curious....
<kirkland> mathiaz: let me launch and instance...  what's your ami?
<mathiaz> kirkland: ami-3202f25b
<kirkland> mathiaz: launched...
<kirkland> mathiaz: hmm, worked fine for me
<mathiaz> kirkland: hm...
<kirkland> mathiaz: here ...
<mathiaz> kirkland: could it be related to the fact that I don't use the ubuntu account?
<kirkland> mathiaz: i don't think so ...
<kirkland> mathiaz: ssh ubuntu@ec2-50-17-64-179.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<kirkland> mathiaz: i imported your pubkey there
<kirkland> mathiaz: $ ll /etc/update-motd.d/99-kirkland
<kirkland> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 38 2011-03-29 21:33 /etc/update-motd.d/99-kirkland*
<mathiaz> kirkland: indeed
<kirkland> mathiaz: you want to create one in there?
<kirkland> mathiaz: maybe add another user, or something?
 * mathiaz tries
<mathiaz> kirkland: need to jet out
<kirkland> mathiaz: okay
<kirkland> mathiaz: i'll help you debug this
<kirkland> mathiaz: but i can't reproduce it yet
<kirkland> mathiaz: i just created a "kirkland" uesr
<kirkland> mathiaz: and I get the motd there too
<kirkland> mathiaz: i removed /var/run/motd, and it was recreated when i logged in as 'kirkland'
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-30
<smoser> mathiaz, it most definitely runs
<smoser> there is a bug about it :)
<smoser> it tells you your ami is out of date even if you've apt-get dist-upgrraded and rebooted
<mathiaz> smoser: yeah - it runs on some of my instances
<mathiaz> smoser: and not on others
<smoser> hm...
<smoser> well, if you cuould open a bug that would be good. it definitely should run.
<flaccid> erichammond: images passed QA nicely, except this https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=233323&tstart=0#233323 which is affecting boot of one image in one region :(
<koolhead11> hey kim0
<kim0> koolhead11: Morning o/
 * koolhead11 mumbles chop wood, carry water!!
<kim0> hehe :)
<rwat> am I right in thinking that if I allocate a public IP address to an instance that IP address should be visible on the bridged external port of the NC?
<kim0> rwat: not really .. afaik, that IP is on CLC and is DNAT'ed to the internal instance IP
<rwat> kim0: this seems a bit suboptimal
<rwat> if CLC should go down then all instances are immediately unavailable
<rwat> however I think I can do what I need to do by proxying to private IP addresses
<rwat> but for some reason those aren't allocated - should dhcp be running somewhere?
<TeTeT> rwat: what do you mean with 'not being allocated' - if you check euca-describe-instances you should see a public and private ip address
<navanjr> can someone help me to understand why I can not add the following repository to my instance
<navanjr> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jerome-etienne/neoip
<navanjr> i get an error about not able to resolve my local IP
<navanjr> sudo: unable to resolve host ip-172-19-1-3
<hallyn> navanjr: well it has nothing to do with the repository.  sudo is just complaining.  is it not next asking for yoru password?  (I get this on certain cloud guests, but it always goes through anyway)
<navanjr> it eventually says...  gpg: requesting key 2D83C357 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<navanjr> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<navanjr> im able to get other updates
<hallyn> kim0, regarding the lxc netbase bug - that seems to affect maverick too actually
<kim0> hallyn: lovely :)
 * kim0 murmurs something with qa in the middle
<hallyn> piquadillo?
<kim0> huh!
<kim0> :)
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-31
<koolhead11> hi kim0
<koolhead11> flaccid, and everyone :)
<kim0> Morning everyone
<rwat> can someone have a look at my console log http://paste.ubuntu.com/587705/ - some bits inc networking failing at the end of boot
<rwat> that's the certified centos image. The debian one doesn't get that far - just drops to busybox
<koolhead11> rwat, probably the networking is not correct
<rwat> koolhead11: I can believe that - where do I start to unpick it?
<koolhead11> rwat, is your cloud controller and instances running on 2 different machine
<rwat> koolhead11: yes
<rwat> ATM I have one box doing CC, CLC, SC, Walrus and the other being NC
<koolhead11> rwat, nice
<kim0> hey everyone .. any ideas on speeding up vmbuilder ? as in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1717652
<kim0> drop me hints and I'll post em on the forums
<tim> hi, I need to get some computing done in a hurry, and was hoping to run it as jobs accross several ubuntu-ec2 instances
<tim> will an instance that I set up be 'very much like a virtual dedicated server'?
<tim> i.e. I'll be able to ssh into it, install some software, run it, collect my data, then drop the instance?
<tim> heh, I was just looking for someone who has used one to chat to about it really...
<semiosis> tim: yeah thats usually how it works.  amazon has a free tier allowing you to experiment with a micro instance, why dont you give it a try
<semiosis> tim: ubuntu has official EC2 AMIs, you can find one that meets your needs at the AMI locator here: http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ami/
<tim> semiosis: because I'm a bit pushed for time unfortunately. it's a bit dumb but I have some homework which needs about a weeks compute time, due in a couple days. I was hoping to spread the load over several instances and hope it completed in time...
<semiosis> tim: i'd recommend starting with a maverick 64-bit EBS-root instance, which in the us-east-1 region is ami-cef405a7
<tim> I'll have a play...
<tim> thanks for the key
<tim> oh, also, have you ever used the 'cluster' instance? I'm wondering if it works like any other node, or if it is a special different product?
<semiosis> tim: i have not used it, but can tell you it is different from the rest in that it uses HVM (hardware virtualization) rather than PVM (paravirtualization)
<tim> thanks
<hallyn> all right i've powered off an ec2 instance.  how do i turn it back on?  :)   'euca-reboot-instance' didn't d oit
<hallyn> oh nm
<Yuva> Hi Kimo
<kim0> Yuva: howdy
<kim0> o/
<kim0> Yuva: how's it going man
<Yuva> I have gone through the codes
<kim0> Yuva: the ec2 migrate script right
<Yuva> i find it difficult, i feel i need to read a log
<Yuva> *log
<kim0> Yuva: you went through the boto tutorial too ?
<Yuva> yes, i gone through boto for EC2
<kim0> is that clear and easy to follow
<Yuva> Yes, I can understand spinning up the server, starting, terminating, getting the status,
<kim0> good :)
<Yuva> etc
<kim0> Yuva: so what parts you feel I can help you better understand
<Yuva> regaring the volume
<kim0> I'm waiting ...
<Yuva> its about creating volume, attaching it
<kim0> Yuva: do you think it would be good to have a skype call
<Yuva> Yeah, that would be great, but I don't have microphone with me now
<Yuva> I will make arrangement and ping you
<kim0> Yuva: which timezone are you in
<Yuva> IST
<kim0> Yuva: that's GMT+5:30
<kim0> right ?
<Yuva> Yes, its 9:30 PM here
<kim0> Yuva: what about tomorrow 5:30pm your time (12:00 UTC)
<Yuva> I will be at work at that time
<kim0> ah
<kim0> np
<kim0> 7:30 ?
<Yuva> I will get time on weekend
<kim0> I might not be too available on weekend
<kim0> :)
<kim0> Fri 9:30pm ?
<kim0> any way .. think about it and let me know then
<kim0> you can email me kim0 AT ubuntu.com
<kim0> also, if you have specific questions about the code .. send them
<kim0> would help me understand what's not clear ..etc
<Yuva> and what's your time zone
<kim0> gmt+2
<kim0> would be great if you'd give me "ranges" of available times
<Yuva> okay, sure,
<kim0> awesome :)
<kim0> awaiting your email then
<Yuva> definitely
<Yuva> Fri 8:00 is fine
<semiosis> i'm seeing some strange inconsistency between two ec2 instances.  they're identical except that they are in different availability zones.
<semiosis> i attached an extra instance store, ephemeral1, which gets automatically formatted by cloudinit (I think)
<semiosis> and on the two instances, the filesystem superblock is different on the ephemeral1 devices
<semiosis> different inode count, inodes per group, inode size, and default directory hash
<semiosis> can anyone help me to understand why that is?
<semiosis> i'm using the official ubuntu maverick 64-bit ebs root AMI in us-east-1 (ami-cef405a7), by the way
<patrickw> Hi, I'm having an issue with my 10.04, managed-novlan, single network interface per box, kvm cloud suddenly not able to start instances.  Could be due to a recent update, I'm not sure, but I believe it is because of: vnetInitTunnels(): in MANAGED-NOVLAN mode, priv interface 'eth0' must be a bridge, tunneling disabled --> vnetAttachTunnels(): bad input params.  Anyone else encountered this?
<obino1> patrickw: the tunnels are needed only in multi-cluster mode. You can safely ignore instructions and warnings when in single cluster mode
<patrickw> obino1: good to know, thanks.  hadn't checked my logs before.  I guess the real errors are:  2x [EUCAERROR ] vnetAttachTunnels(): bad input params -- followed by a --  [EUCAERROR ] shawn(): network state maintainance failed..  seemingly over and over...   but I was able to google some more and a clean restart fixed it
<patrickw> Still seems to pump out the errors though.
<patrickw> Though now the errors alternate as opposed to 2 for 1...  for whatever that's worth
<obino1> patrickw: you should only see the tunnel error: do you see more?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-01
<patrickw> obino1:  grepping for ERROR, it seems I am now getting 3 x ( 2 x [EUCAERROR ] vnetAttachTunnels(): bad input params && 1 x [EUCAERROR ] shawn(): network state maintainance failed) every 6 seconds...  Heading home.
<patrickw> obino1:  I can start/stop instances though
<kim0> smoser: hey o/
<smoser> hi
<kim0> smoser: I'm recording a screencast on the rebundling image thing
<kim0> you did in cloud days
<kim0> I'm facing trouble uec-publishing the image
<kim0> getting
<kim0> failed to check for existing manifest
<kim0> any idea what's wrong
<smoser> you dont have euca2ools setup up
<smoser> or ec2 tools
<smoser> it assumes environment is set up
<kim0> hmm .. I have ec2 tools
<kim0> ec2-describe-instances
<kim0> work for instance
<kim0> works*
<smoser> ok. what command is failing ?
<kim0> smoser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588249/
<kim0> smoser: if there's some "s3" specific aws env vars .. I probably don't have them though
<kim0> never really used s3 before
<smoser> http://ubuntu-smoser.blogspot.com/2011/01/using-euca2ools-rather-than-ec2-api.html
<smoser> that shows config for euca2ools
<kim0> smoser: hmm .. I'd rather finish the thing with ec2-api tools if that's possible ?
<smoser> oh.
<kim0> if you want .. ssh ubuntu@ec2-184-73-69-132.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<smoser> i'm sorry . i thought you *were* using euca2ools
<kim0> nope
<kim0> I have a byobu session there
<hallyn> kim0: (just fyi) in your proposed lxc fix for netbase, you were editing original source file, but you didn't do the needed quilt steps
<hallyn> I only just noticed it now and have two other bugfixes on top of yours right now (merged into mine)  :)  will clean it up before proposing to zul for sponsoring
<zul> cool
<smoser> kim0, oops. did 'screen -d -r' and kicked you
<kim0> np
<smoser> my fingers just do that by default
<kim0> back in
<hallyn> zul: i'm going to do some extensive testing first, so probably will get it to you on monday
<zul> hallyn: sounds good i can slack off til then ;)
<hallyn> :)
<hallyn> zul: or if you want i can hand you a bzr tree to test with yourself, make sure i don't break openstack somehow
<zul> sure
<hallyn> zul: actually the quilt stuff is not quite right anyway.  THe top patch needed a refresh.  Should I go ahead and roll that refrsh into the commit for kim0's bug?  (i'll do that by default unless you say that's wrong)
<smoser> kim0, bug 665667 is what stops you from using euca2ools on ec2
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 665667 in euca2ools "couldn't launch an AMI bundled and uploaded using euca2ools" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665667
<zul> do it
<hallyn> rock
<smoser> kim0, you just want things to break, man
<smoser> we package things for a reason
<kim0> smoser: using packages now ..
<hallyn> dum dee dum.  bzr decided it should repack on my latest, small, debcommit -r -R.  Boy is this slow.
<hallyn> I suppose it is repacking for all of the bzr trees I keep under that directory
<hallyn> still going
<hallyn> wish it would have asked me.  I'd have told it to wait until after my push, which was my next, and last, step.
<hallyn> zul: lp:~serge-hallyn/ubuntu/natty/lxc/lxc-fix-3bugs
<zul> cool beans!
<hallyn> zul: i suppose it's way too late to sneak in a new feature (lxc-clone) :)
<zul> hallyn: probably :(
<jmgalloway> can anyone tell me where to find handlers.c?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: howdy! should I rsync this "uec-images.ubuntu.com::uec-images/natty/current" for the images to be used in publish-bud?
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, you want something for testing ?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: yeah... I'm testing the scripts and get and error of no manifests
<RoAkSoAx> so i need the images
<RoAkSoAx> and manifest
<RoAkSoAx> right?
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, hold on
<smoser> no manifests ?
<smoser> what error do you get?
<kim0> jmgalloway: hi, what's you talking about
<kim0> s/'s/'re/ :)
 * RoAkSoAx is lagged
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, on nectarine, get /home/smoser/out.tar.gz
<smoser> that was created from generate-fake-publish-base
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: could not find prefix based on *.manifest for test -> Do I need to rsync "uec-images.ubuntu.com::uec-images/natty/current" to start the publishing
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: ok cool, but unfortunately I don't have my ssh keys here :S as I'm using another laptop that the one I usually use
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: so cant access nectarine
<smoser> ok. i can put it somewhere.
<RoAkSoAx> ok cool
<kim0> SpamapS: Hi Clint .. on the server boot email, you had mentioned counting "main" packages that have sysv scripts
<kim0> i.e. restricting   apt-file search /etc/init.d| wc -l
<kim0> to only "main" ... can you please let me know how you did that
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, http://smoser.brickies.net/publish-root.tar.gz
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: thanks ;)
<SpamapS> kim0: I just dug through the Contents file myself
<SpamapS> kim0: it has universe/main in it..
<kim0> SpamapS: if you could locate your code snippet .. it'd be awesome :)
<kim0> otherwise .. I'll try to do it
<SpamapS> zgrep '^etc/init.d/' /var/cache/apt/apt-file/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_Contents-amd64.gz| egrep -v '\suniverse/'
<SpamapS> oh I think I did multiverse too
<kim0> SpamapS: kewl .. that should get me started .. thanks man :)
<SpamapS> number is probably closer to 208
<hallyn> zul: new package works fine for me, so when you feel all right with it, please do push
<zul> k will do
<hallyn> kirkland: hey, so have you noticed how, on x86-64, when you do 'kvm' you get 64-bit, but when you do just 'qemu' you get 32-bit?
<hallyn> kirkland: does that bother you at all?
<hallyn> kirkland: normally i'd say "that's fine", but that means that <emulator>/usr/bin/qemu</emulator> on a kvm-capable machine does 64-bit, but on kvm-incapable (or just kvm not loaded) you get 32-bit, and sometimes silent mysterious boot hangs
<SpamapS> smoser: interesting, I just got the 'udevd[63]: worker [68] did not accept message -1 (Connection refused), kill it' message on a VM
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-02
<Mathuin> Will the EC2 machines let me send mail?  I want to send a short text file (log output) before shutting the server down for good.
<flaccid> Mathuin: sure
<Mathuin> flaccid: I'm using one of the official Ubuntu AMIs (the Maverick 64-bit us-east one) what do I need to do?
<flaccid> send mail as you usually would
<flaccid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer#Mail Transfer Agent
<Mathuin> I installed mailutils (it's interactive, bad news for my batch job) and send mail to my gmail account but it never arrived.
<flaccid> check /var/log/mail*
<Mathuin> Looks like google accepted the SMTP transaction.
<flaccid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mailx
<Mathuin> hah!  my spam filter sat on it.
<flaccid> nice
<flaccid> you can consider ses for more reliable mail
<Mathuin> Hmm.
<Mathuin> I almost wonder if there's some web-based approach I could be using, where I'm pushing the logs via HTTP instead of mail.
<flaccid> syslog
<Mathuin> I thought of that, but it seemed wrong.  A web-based solution would allow two-way communication.  Spin up a cloud machine, have it check the website for jobs, download a job, complete it, upload logs, lather rinse repeat, shutdown when no more jobs are left to be done.
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-03
<Eversmann> Sorry for bothering here, i searched and found there were some discussions about the qemu-kvm with spice support here, can i ask a question about it? i'm trying to run it but i'm having a problem about a "invalid mode" message using it
<Eversmann> i'm using the ppa from serge-hallyn and tried from maverick to natty right now
<flaccid> Eversmann: try #eucalyptus
<Eversmann> Thanks flaccid ;-)
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> or just use cloudstack :p
<Eversmann> didn't know about cloudstack, searched and see the website, thanks for the advice
<flaccid> np
<koolhead11> hi all
<nevrax_> ?
<flaccid> no ext4 support in 9.10 AKIs ?
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-29
<umangindia> hi all
<umangindia> here here is umang from india
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-30
<hazmat> smoser, ping.. we're seeing some issues booting instances on ec2, with apt-update failing.. was curious if you knew anything regarding http://paste.ubuntu.com/907227/ cloud-init output..
<hazmat> looks like a hash mismatch on the update
<smoser> utlemming, ^
<hazmat> i thought the whole pipeline thing was default enabled
<smoser> someone needs to open an RT on it, hazmat
<smoser> we have to have IS kick that server
<utlemming> hazmat: run "rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*"
<utlemming> hazmat: and then try again
 * smoser is very looking forward to the hope of this all magically being fixed.
<hazmat> utlemming, on the instance.. we can't per se.. we rely on cloud-init to install ssh keys etc.. but its failing pretty early.
<smoser> cloud-init should still install keys, no ?
 * hazmat checks
<hazmat> smoser, it does
<hazmat> but manual intervention is a hoser for juju
<hazmat> smoser,  is there an RT already? i'd be happy to file it, i'm just fuzzy on the details of whats needed
<hazmat> utlemming, smoser is this issue in relation to  the s3 apt repos, or is it just one of the ec2 pkg repos is borked
 * hazmat tries a different a region
<utlemming> hazmat:  its the ec2 pkg repos
<utlemming> hazmat: so what I think is happening, is that the release file is not being updated. When "curl -I" on the Release file, the information seems stale for us-east-1. If you delete the local release file, then it should work.
<utlemming> hazmat: if you can verify that, then I think we'll have enough information for a RT ticket
<utlemming> hazmat: and I'll happily file it
<smoser> utlemming, we dont really have to verify it
<hazmat> utlemming,  i just killed the instance, but i should be able to reproduce and verify in 5m
<utlemming> smoser: true, but verification which proves my theory makes it easier for IS to fix it
<smoser> utlemming, check-archive (i added to make it check Sources.gz and Sources.bz2) runs successfully
<smoser> ./check-archive http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise
<hazmat> utlemming, confirmed fwiw
<utlemming> hazmat: okay, thank you kindly.
<smoser> hazmat, what did you confirm ?
<smoser> just that removing those files and trying again fixed it ?
<hazmat> smoser, yup
<utlemming> smoser: in looking at the headers between the us-west-2 and us-east-1 mirrors, the HTTP headers indicate that the us-east-1 records is stale (at least when I looked yesterday). So what I think is happening, based on what I saw yesterday is that apt is using the cached release file because it appears that a newer one doesn't exist.
<utlemming> smoseer: I'm rechecking now
<smoser> utlemming, you're correct
<utlemming> smoser: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/907322/
<smoser> none of the mirrors in us-east-1 has updated since the 27th
<smoser> utlemming, http://paste.ubuntu.com/907324/
<utlemming> RT filed
<smoser> utlemming, fwiw, this particular issue woudl have been (i think) fixed if we had the source lists in /var/lib/apt/lists
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-31
<bgupta> When I am using CloudFormation, I'd like to be able to specify the root volume size of an EBS-backed instance. Google isn't helping me here with syntax, and I'm not sure it is even possible. Any thoughts?
<bgupta> This year-old thread seems to indicate the only work around is to put the instance in an autoscaling group, which does expose block-device-mapping.
<bgupta> https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=61878
